# Eric Schulz - 2009 Summer Training Blog



## SycamoreStateofMind

Current Sycamores Eric Schulz (JR) and Scott Keeney (JR) will be blogging their summer miles on the "Newly Created" Sycamore Cross Country and Track Forum. This is a new feature that we are experimenting with for the summer of 2009. As many of you may or may not know distance runners put in a great deal of time preparing their body for the rigorous Division 1 Cross Country season that awaits them. Eric and Scott will be spending the next several months blogging their miles, sharing their workouts, weather conditions and answering any questions you might have about your own training. These guys will put upwards of 80 plus miles a week mid summer in the heat of the day. They work very hard and are some of the most fit athletes in all the world. I want to take this oppertunity to thank Scott and Eric for their time and dedication to Indiana State! Good Luck this summer Eric, we will be watching! 


*Sycamore CC & Track:*Eric where will you be training this summer?
I will be training in the Indianapolis Indiana area. 

*Sycamore CC & Track:*Who will you be training with this summer?
I will be training will Michael Disher and Antonio McDaniel. and Who else I can catch around the Indy area to run with. 

*Sycamore CC & Track:*Where will you be working this summer? 
I will be Doing an intership at WTHR TV Station in Indy. I will be working with reporters and the news department at the station. 

*Sycamore CC & Track:*For those incoming Freshman, what was your 5k PR in high school?
*Eric:*15:58 (Xc)

*Sycamore CC & Track:*What is your 5K PR now? 
*Eric:*14:32(Track)

*Sycamore CC & Track:*Very niceeeee! What is your 8K Pr?
*Eric:*24:49(xc)

*Sycamore CC & Track:*is your 10k Pr? 
*Eric:*30:28 (track)

*Sycamore CC & Track:* Have you set your goals for the up coming Cross Country season, would you mind sharing those? 
*Eric:*would like to go to XC Nationals with the ISU Team. I would like to run 24:2? for the 8k, I would like place in the top 25 at the XC Regional Meet. 

*Sycamore CC & Track:*Finally Eric what do you have to say to all of your readers @ Sycamorehoops.com?
*Eric:*became a D1 college runner because I decided I wanted to see how fast I could push my body to go. At ISU I didn’t just see my times start to drop my freshman year, it took time. So word of advice for everyone is to be patient it will take time. When you become a part of this Sycamore team you are not just running for your teammates, you are running for all of the alumni that have built this program. So Honor it, work hard and leave your mark in ISU history. I am excited for this upcoming XC season, we have a great group of guys that want to big things. 

_Eric and Scott will be blogging their summer miles until Sunday, August 22_


----------



## ezerunner

Yes ezerunner is me (Eric Schulz) I picked up this nickname in High School By Wes Seacat and I held onto it till College. Just to let everyone know I will be posting my summer runs starting after Track Season and after some time off.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

What are you running at MVC's this weekend? Just to let everyone know....


----------



## ezerunner

I will be running the 10 k on Friday, and the 5 k on Sunday. I will post after the meet how I did and add some comments about the races.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*Nice Race Eric!*

You ran a hell of a race man! Way to go... Tell us a little about your race? Time? How you felt? What do you have to run the rest of the weekend? 

You the man!


----------



## ISUCC

Great Race Eric! Thought you had Mohamed there!


----------



## ezerunner

*MVC 10 K 
May 15, 2009 *
Going into this weekend I wanted to get top three in both races. (10k/5k) I knew I had a shot just knowing what I did last year at the conference meet where I got 4th in the 10k and knowing what I was ranked in the 5k in the MVC this year. All week the weather For Friday did not look that great, but weather doesn’t bother me too much everyone has to run in the same stuff. The weather turned out to be pretty good, not too much wind and it didn’t rain in our race at all. The start of the race Matt Mroczynski took the lead for about the first 3k, which was fine with me because I knew he was legit and would make the race honest. He did just that the pace was not too quick but we were not walking. He dropped off at 3k and Scott Reed from Wichita State took the lead. I am sitting in about fourth place with Southern IL surrounding me. I had my teammate Craig Padget on my back which helped. I felt pretty relaxed up to about 6k and then that is when I started telling my body you have to stay up here, believe in your fitness. I knew I had to stay in that front pack to make my goal of getting All Conference (top 3) happen. The front pack of seven stayed together for the first five miles then with about a mile to go the southern IL runners looked at each other and I could hear them say ok let’s make the move now. The break happened and they broke the pack up. I was in fourth before the move then after the move I was in sixth. My teammate Padget passed me and encouraged me to stay with him and hang on. With three laps to go I moved up to fourth place again but the runners are now strung out, the top two were Schirmer and Mohamed running side by side about fifty meters in front of me. Then Third place was another Southern IL runner, Kirchner. He was by himself about 20 meters in front of me. Three laps to go Coach Wayton was yelling at me to get third place. I closed the gap a little on the third lap. With two laps to go I told myself you are going to make a strong surge on the back stretch and pass Kirchner. I did just that, I did this because I run better scared. So with five hundred meters to go I am now in 3rd place All Conference.  I knew I had to keep that spot so I am now just all out with three hundred to go and thinking to myself I have to get all conference, I can’t let Southern IL sweep this 10k and hope that Kirchner is not coming. Also at the three hundred meters to go mark Mohamed looked back to see who he thought would had been his teammate in 3rd place but saw me. He was startled, his eyes got real big and that just put fire into my legs to help me finish strong. The last hundred meters was a blur. I got real lose to Mohamed and didn’t realized it till I looked at the times, but I was all out and couldn’t have given any more.  I ended up getting 3rd place in a time of 31:03.32.6. My last mile was 4:37 and my last 800 was 2:10. My teammate ran a very strong and smart race and got 5th as a freshman, Congrats Craig. 

1 Schirmer, Jeff Southern Illinoi 30:59.18 10
2 Mohamed, Mohamed Southern Illinoi 31:03.31 8
3 Schulz, Eric Indiana State 31:03.42 6
4 Kirchner, Kyle Southern Illinoi 31:11.85 5
5 Padgett, Craig Indiana State 31:18.78 4
6 Anderson, Neal Southern Illinoi 31:25.48 3
7 Reed, Scott Wichita State 31:27.29 2
8 Bowman, Mark Southern Illinoi 32:35.09 1
9 Bumgarner, Mike Drake 32:40.20
10 Mroczynski, Matt Illinois State 33:10.38


----------



## ezerunner

*MVC 5k
May 17, 2009*
Going into this race I was sore from the 10k. My caves were tight and heavy. Our team had discussed having the 5k go fast. We wanted this because the 5k is at the end of the 3rd day everyone is tired and to go fast would just make the runners that wanted it more succeed. At the start of the race two southern IL runners took the lead and made the race go fast at the start. This was good for ISU, I was about 5 meters behind the leaders in the first 800 meters. I was not feeling great and was very tight. During the race I was any were from 3rd to 8th. My teammates were all around me at one point of the race which was good and helpful.  Disher and I worked in the middle together to work our way up. Our team knew we needed some major points for the over all team race. That was in the back of my mind throughout the race. With about a mile to go I started to pick runners off and got myself into fifth place. The two southern runners were way out front and then there was a gap to third which was a Drake runner then another gap and there was an IL state runner.  I am hurting at his point it is pretty hot and I am very tired. When you get to this point you can find deep down you have something else. I found that. With 300 meters to go I knew I could get fourth he was in striking distance. After I passed him at the 150 mark, I saw the Drake kid, I knew that was all conference and that is one more point that could help the team out. I closed my eyes and let my legs do the rest. The last 200 meters of this race is why I run. I had a runners high and it was so worth all the morning runs and the core sessions and long runs on Sunday. I passed the Drake runner with about three strides before the finish.

Overall it was a great weekend, this is the first time I had ever been all conference in track so it is pretty special to me to do it twice. I am disappointed that our team didn’t do as well as we wanted to, but we will learn from this season and working on it and be back next year stronger. 

1 Schirmer, Jeff Southern Illinoi 14:22.56$ 10
2 Mohamed, Mohamed Southern Illinoi 14:30.64 8
3 Schulz, Eric Indiana State 14:43.28 6
4 Grassmeyer, Jeffry Drake 14:44.62 5
5 Mroczynski, Matt Illinois State 14:45.65 4
6 Roberts, Jon Illinois State 14:48.10 3
7 Ordway, Jason Southern Illinoi 14:50.30 2
8 Disher, Michael Indiana State 14:52.75 1
9 Richardson, Mike Illinois State 14:53.79
10 Navarro, John Illinois State 14:55.77
11 Vandenabeele, Thibault Northern Iowa 14:57.14
12 Vaughan, Jeremiah Indiana State 14:58.33
13 Anderson, Neal Southern Illinoi 14:59.26
14 Padgett, Craig Indiana State 15:00.95
15 Reed, Scott Wichita State 15:02.91
16 Kirchner, Kyle Southern Illinoi 15:18.10
17 Brosseau, Jason Southern Illinoi 15:20.80
18 Haigh, Andrew Drake 15:22.83
19 Hagan, Colin Drake 15:24.17
20 Kendrick, Trace Wichita State 15:26.76
21 Sava, Marius Wichita State 15:28.57
22 Walsh, Kyle Indiana State 15:32.34
23 Koressel, Scott Indiana State 15:35.24
24 Bumgarner, Mike Drake 15:41.80


----------



## ISUCC

great reviews ES! Interesting to read how the races unfolded! Almost had Mo there in the 10k, just a couple more meters is all you needed! 

Now go out and beat the Salukis in Cross Country and win the MVC! It CAN be done.


----------



## ezerunner

I will be taking two weeks off now, to give the body a rest. I will start blogging my summer miles when I get back from that very needed break.


----------



## ezerunner

*Monday June 1*
6 miles
Ran in Sellersburg, all on roads. 
Felt pretty bad, 1st day back from a two week break. It was hard to breath at times and I felt the little hills were mountains, HA HA. I Go through this every year can't wait to get back into shape. 
Weather was hot. 85 and clear


----------



## ezerunner

*Tuesday June 2*
6 miles 
Ran in Southport (Disher is taking some time off so I just went out on my own and explored.) Felt better than I did on Monday. 
It was a little hot because it had just rained but other than that it was pretty good. 80
25 push-ups
4 strides


----------



## ezerunner

*Wednesday, June 3*
6 miles
Ran in Southport again in some near by neighborhoods. pretty flat. 
Weather was great little cold. Ran in shorts and a long sleeve. 51
Felt pretty good. 
core

*What keeps me motivated to run during the summer when it is 100 outside and or I just don't have time or don't feel like running? Come back tomorrow and I will answer this question. *


----------



## ezerunner

*Thursday, June 4*
8 miles
I ran a new loop Disher showed me.
Felt pretty good the last mile I was feeling pretty tired from just getting off of work. 
Weather was great. 66

*What keeps me motivated ?* Well, I have goals that I set that I will post in a later blog but those help me stay motivated. A lot of those goals are team oriented so the team is another motivation factor, I don't want to let them down. Like I said at the top of this blog in my Bio I am running in college to see how fast I can get my body to go and if I slack off in the summer that is cheating myself. Yes I might take a day off this summer because as a runner you have to listen to your body. If my body is just tired or for an example I feel a pain in my leg, you have to be smart and take care of it. Another thing that keeps me going when it is 100 outside is that this summer base I am building will not just help me in cross but in track season as well. When it comes to heat I try to run early in the morning or late at night ( the coolest parts of the day).


----------



## ezerunner

*Friday, June 5*
6 miles
Ran in Southport
I ran after work, it was 3:00 in the hottest time of the day. I had to run at this time because I worked at 9 and didn't want to run before work and I went to the State meet at 5:15 so I had to get the run in when I had time.


----------



## ezerunner

*Saturday, June 6*
5 miles 
In Southport around Disher's House
It was pretty nice outside. Ran at 10:00 am 
It was a hard 5 miles. We celebrated Disher's B-Day the nigh before, So I didn't get to sleep until pretty late.I got up at 9:45 to run because I was to meeting some people to go out to lunch with.


----------



## ezerunner

*Sunday, June 7*
4 miles
In Sellersburg. 
It was pretty hot, I ran around 6:00 pm 
I felt pretty good, I only ran 4 miles because I really didn't need much more for this week.


----------



## ezerunner

* week ending June 7
 41 miles*


----------



## ezerunner

*Monday, June 8*
7 miles 
Ran in Southport while disher rode his bike next to me. I got run on grass for about a half of mile.
Weather was very nice, 79
Core after we got back
Today the body felt good it feels like I am getting back into it. It doesn't hurt anymore to finish a short run.


----------



## ezerunner

*Tueday, June 9*
5 miles
Ran around my foster parents house(for the summer) in Southport. 
I felt pretty good I ran at 7:30pm so the weather was great. 75
I go by what is called Badgermiles which is what every pace I go, I call it 7 min mile pace. so I might be going a little slower or faster. 

So for you Freshman out there I would say take it easy you do not want to go to hard on these summer runs. You don't want to be in tip top shape when we get back to school. The workouts we do during the season will get us there. This summer I will do a couple of tempos and some fartlecks. I also suggest doing 1 or 2 road races no more than that. I am not saying you have to go do a road race I am just saying not to do more than 2.


----------



## JerseyShore

McNichols does Badger miles too.  He'll do a campus loop but log it for 6 miles.


----------



## ezerunner

*Wednesday, June 11*
5 miles
Ran in Southport by the High School all roads.
Weather was great, I ran at 8:00pm it was 65.
Body felt ok, I have been pretty tired this week. I always go through this when I am getting back into it. The body has to get use to running every day and then working 30 hours a week is new for me too.

Thanks JerseyShore for that great info.


----------



## ezerunner

In a couple of my blog's I mentioned that Disher rode his bike next to me. He has done that 3-4 times to show me new places to run and to give me company. The reason he was biking and not running is because he was on his break. I think he will be starting today. we will be running together this summer as much as we can. I will be in TH this weekend to run the HAlf Day Relay race in Hawthorne park (on Dave S. team). I will be running in TH on Fri and Sun so if you live in TH and want to run hit me up.


----------



## ezerunner

*Thursday, June 11*
5 miles
Ran around my house in Southport. 
Ran right after it got done raining so it was pretty humid. 8:00 pm 80
Felt pretty good


----------



## ezerunner

*Friday, June 12*
5 miles
I ran in Terre Haute in Dobbs Park
I ran with Sullivan and Bedford it was nice to run with someone again. 
Body felt ok I ran after I had driven from Indy right after 8 weeks at work. 
Weather was nice the trails were a little wet.


----------



## ezerunner

*Saturday, June 13*
22 miles
I ran in Hawthorne Park
Body felt good. 
Weather was good, 67-71 was the range. It rained for about 40 min. 

So yea I ran 22 miles that is not a type-o. I ran in the Half day relay in Terre Haute.It is a race where you have a team of 6 and you run a 5k loop than you tag someone else on your team, after everyone on your team has ran you go again. You do this for 12 hours.  It was a blast. I ran with Dave S. and his friends. Our team ran 122 miles together for 12 hours. Our team got 2nd. My fastest 5k was 15:52 and the slowest was 19:32(that was after it rained and it was my 6th 5K.) I am glad I did it, I got to meet some people and chat with some other runners.


----------



## ezerunner

*Sunday, June 14*
Off 
After a long day yesterday I thought my body needed a break. 
I did go to Turkey Run and canoe 15 miles. So we will say I ran 7 miles lol (j/k)


----------



## ezerunner

*week ending June 14*
49 miles


----------



## ezerunner

*Monday, June 15*
7.30 miles, 52:19(gps watch)
Ran with disher around Southport it was great. 
The weather 75
I was a little sore from 15 miles on the water yesterday and 22 miles on Saturday.
core


----------



## ezerunner

*Tuesday, June 16*
7 miles
Ran 5 withe Disher and then I ran 2 on my own with him riding his bike next to me he is a great friend to keep me company for my whole run. 
Felt pretty good little sore from this weekend.
weather, it rained on us for about 3 miles, 67

*
Here is a question I will answer tomorrow so come back and find out my answer. *

What are my goals for this cross season ?


----------



## ezerunner

*Wednesday, June 17*
6 miles
Ran in Southport with Dish, part of it was on a golf course
Body felt good, legs were a little heavy
weather was hot, 85
4 strides

*One of my goals for my Sr. year is to get the team to nationals. I think we have the experience and the leadership to do it. We are deep and we have hard workers on the team we just all have to be on on the same day. *


----------



## ezerunner

*Thursday, June 18*
6 miles 
Ran in Southport around my house, all roads. 
weather was nice, 78
Body felt pretty good, legs are still heavy. 

*Another one of my goals for this cross season is to get top 3 at our MVC meet, and have our team win the MVC CC Meet. I have always wanted a watch and I have not gotten one during my time at ISU.Why is getting a watch so important to me? No my parents aren't that mean, lol they would buy me one if I asked them but this is a special watch. Come back early next week and I will answer what the meaning of this watch is. *


----------



## ezerunner

*Friday, June 19*
7 miles 
Ran in Spring Mill Park, in Mitchell IN. 
I ran with Ryan Chastain a runner that ran for Mitchell High School and got 14th in the State CC meet his Sr. year (2006) now runs for Lipscomb University in TN. 
Spring mill is nice but hilly, it was almost all on soft trails. 
My body felt good other than the heat.
Weather hotest day of the year. 95


----------



## ezerunner

*Saturday, June 20*
6 miles 
Ran in Spring Mill again with Ryan C. 
Body felt good, it feels like my body is getting stronger. 
Weather, 88
6 x 15 sec strides
Core


----------



## ezerunner

*Sunday, June 21 *
10 miles
Longest run of the summer
Ran in Spring Mill again
I ran with Ryan C. and Nick T. who runs for Evansville
Very hot, 92 ran at 4:00 pm 
For a long run it wasn't too bad, but the heat really got to me.


----------



## ezerunner

*Week of June 21*
49 miles


----------



## ezerunner

*Monday, June 22*
7 miles 
Ran with Tony M. on the tow path by Butler University. 
weather, 88
body felt good


----------



## ezerunner

*Tuesday, June 23*
6 miles 
Ran with Dish in Southport. 
Body felt ok little sore. 
Weather was good, we ran at 8:30, 80

*So Why do I want a MVC watch so much ? It is because if you win a MVC Championship you earn a watch from the Valley. With having a watch it shows everyone in the Valley that you are on top for that sport for that season. With Cross going in as the under dogs it will just be that much sweeter to win. *


----------



## ezerunner

*Wendsday, June 24*
8 miles
Ran with Disher in Southport on our 8 mile loop.
weather was hot, 90 
Body felt pretty good.
4x15 sec strides


----------



## ezerunner

*Thursday, June 25*
8 miles
Ran alone in Southport on the roads. 
Weather was pretty good for 8:30 at night. 94
Body felt ok.
My left leg was hurting me. I have pain right behind my left knee, it started early this week then it has moved to under my left knee. It isn't really bad but I am taking care of it by stretching extra and icing. 

*RIP Michael Jackson, You will be missed.
I know I don't show him justice but for everyone that knows I like to dance or that has seen me dance knows that most of my moves come from Michael.*


----------



## ezerunner

*Friday, June 26*
7 miles
Ran alone near my house in Southport, all roads.
I ran at a pretty good pace 6:40 which is faster than I normally go.
I really don't know why I went faster than normally, it might be because it was Friday night and I started my run at 8:30 because I went to Gary, IN for work to cover the Michael Jackson story. 
Weather humid, 85


----------



## ezerunner

*Saturday, June 27*
7 miles
Ran at a 5k race in Southport the Carefree Crocodiles 5k
I won in a time of 15:58. Dish got 2nd in a time of 16:00
It was a nice tempo.
Weather great 75

That night I rode 20 miles with some of Disher's Friends.
It was a event put on in downtown Indy.


----------



## ezerunner

*Sunday, June 28*
8 miles 
Ran with Disher at south east way. soft surface
Felt pretty good, 
weather,81


----------



## ezerunner

*Week of June 28*
51miles


----------



## ezerunner

*Monday, June 29*
8 miles
Ran around Disher's house with Disher.
Our legs were very heavy. "It is just one of those days" M. Disher
weather,76
4x15 sec strides
We went swimming after the run at the pool that Kristin works at.


----------



## ezerunner

*Tuesday, June 30*
8 miles
Ran the Bluff loop.
Felt pretty good
Weather great, 70


----------



## ezerunner

*Wednesday, July 1*
7 miles 
Dish and I ran South East Way. 
Weather great
Ran 10x 60m hills
Body felt really good.
core


----------



## ezerunner

*Thursday, July 2*
10 miles 
Ran in Spring mill with Ryan Chastain
Pretty hilly 
Weather, great


----------



## ezerunner

*Friday, July 3*
8 miles 
Ran in Mitchell by myself
weather great.


----------



## ezerunner

*Saturday July 4*
7 miles
Ran in Mitchell by myself on the roads
Weather was great, I ran at 6 am

I got up at 6 to go run because I was driving to Cleveland for a 4 of July party with my gf. This is when I hate to be a runner. My body is saying go back to bed but my mind is saying mo mo isn't going back to bed shirmer isn't taking a day off. So that is what motivates me to get going. It is also real nice to have the run out of the way.

I love running in the country. I saw the sun rise and 4 rabbits. I also saw Amish going into town.


----------



## ezerunner

*Sunday, July 5*
12 miles
Ran on a road near Erin's house in Ohio.
Weather great, 65
It was all roads, and rolling hills. Body felt ok.
My left hamstring was bothering me the last 4 miles. 

That last two days I have ran with the sun rising and today I ran with the sun setting. It has been a great weekend.

Here is a question I will answer tomorrow so come back and see what my answer.

*What has been my favorite spike to wear during Cross Country. *


----------



## ezerunner

*Week of July 5*
60


----------



## ezerunner

*Monday, July 6*
8 miles around Gf's house in OH. 
Body felt good. Left hamstring still hurt a little bit.
weather hot, 85

My favorite spike has to be the Bob Kennedy XC's The Blue and yellow one. I wore them most of High School.


----------



## ezerunner

*Tuesday, July 7*
8 miles
I ran around my foster parents house and it was all on the roads.
Body felt pretty good.
weather great, I ran at 8:10 at night.
4 x strides



*If you could customize your own/favorite workout what would it be?*
P.S. Thanks to Morgan for these up coming questions.


----------



## ezerunner

*Wednesday, July 8*
8 miles
Tempo for 3 miles 5:30 pace
Ran with Disher for 5 of those miles we did the tempo on the grass.
Weather little hot
location was about .5 miles away from my house, tempo was around his school.


----------



## ezerunner

*Thursday, July 9*
10 miles
Ran on the toe path by Butler with Tony and Disher. 
It was a ok run I didn't feel great. I have been pretty tired this week.
weather, good


*I would have to say my favorite workout has to be a long tempo. I love going to the cemetery in TH and running a 5-6 mile tempo. *


----------



## ezerunner

*Friday, July 10*
8 miles
Ran around my house in Southport
Very hot 
I wore sunscreen on my face cause I have been getting to much sun on my face
In the middle of the run the sunscreen would stop getting n my eyes. so I stopped and tried to use my shorts to wipe the sunscreen out of my eyes but I am to tall and I couldn't get down that low. so I decided to use some water to wash my eyes out with because I could barely see. The only water I had was the spit, so yes I spit in my hands and rubbed in my eyes to make it stop burning which it did.

So I know you are thinking why would you do that Eric. Well you had to be there it was hurting so bad. I bet you are also asking yourself, why is he telling us this. Well because I am a great guy. One last thing I know you guys are thinking why did it get in your eyes don't you have that sunscreen that doesn't run. I did but I ran out and now I am using some stuff I got from Dish that is not to be used when running trust me I found out the hard way.


----------



## ezerunner

*Saturday, July 11*
9 miles
I ran the 8 mile loop around Southport on the roads and then I added on. 
Weather little hot
Body felt tired. 

*What song gets me pumped ?*


----------



## ezerunner

*Sunday, July 12*
14 miles
I ran at Eagle Creek with Tony M, Disher, and Pabody
It was my longest run of the summer and I felt pretty good. 
Weather was good


*The song that gets me pumped is: The World's Greatest by R Kelly*


----------



## ezerunner

*Miles for the week of July 12*
65


----------



## ezerunner

*Monday, July 13*
9 miles
Ran our 8 miles loop.
Disher rode his bike while I ran.
Felt kinda tired.
weather, hot


*If I wasn't a runner what sport would I play?*


----------



## ezerunner

*Tuesday, July 14*
9 miles
Ran at O'bannon Woods in Corydon, IN. ( I was there to speak to the NAHS CC team)
very hilly
3 miles of the run was on trails, other part was on the roads.
I ran by myself because the team ran in the morning before I got there.
Weather was hot but most of the run was in the woods. 

*I would play Basketball*


----------



## ezerunner

*Wednesday, July 15*
10.5 miles 
Ran on the Monon with Tony I did a 4 miles tempo avg mile was 5:35 he ran 8 mile tempo he is training for a marathon in Oct.
Felt pretty good.
Weather, hot a humid.


----------



## ezerunner

*Thursday, July 16*
8.5 miles
Ran alone around my house in Southport all on the roads.
I didn't feel very good everything was tight and the weather was hot.

*What is my favorite race so far in my running career? *


----------



## ezerunner

*Friday, July 17*
9 miles 
Ran in mitchell on some country roads by myself.
Felt really good. 
Weather, hot


*I would have to say my 5k at IU this past track season, when I ran 14:32. It felt really smooth and I was happy to pr by so much. My old pr was 14:49.*


----------



## ezerunner

*Saturday, July 18*
9 miles
Limestone 5k in Bedford, IN.
I won in 15:40

I felt pretty good during the race. First mile was 5:14 Felt smooth and could talk. Second mile was 5:03.There was 3 of us in the top pack and they were all my friends (Ryan C. and Nick T.) We broke away from Ryan a little after the two mile mark. Third mile was 4:50.I broke away from Nick around the 2.5 mark. He put in a surge and I covered it and right when he ended his surge I put in another one, and the at is what got him.

I did a 2 mile warm up
I ran a 3 mile race
I did a 4 mile cool down

Weather GREAT
Body felt good


----------



## ezerunner

*Sunday, July 19*
13 miles
Ran around Southport on the roads. 
Felt very bad. I just got back from Mitchell so driving might of been why my legs were hurting, I ate a BIG lunch but I ran at 7:30 so that shouldn't of hurt me but my stomach really hurt the whole run. I felt the race in my legs too. So all of that together was why I had a bad long run.

I needed to go 15 miles to hit 70 miles for the week but a Coach in High School Nate Nunnelly once told me there is no magic number. So I stoped 2 miles short because i was feeling that bad. 

Weather ok


----------



## ezerunner

*Week of July 19 *

68


----------



## ezerunner

*Monday, July 20*
9 miles 
Ran the Southport 9 mile loop alone. 
4 x strides
Felt pretty good
Weather good


----------



## ezerunner

*Tuesday, July 21*
9 miles
I ran with Tony M, at IUPUI, we just ran around downtown. 
It was a nice run, it broke up the Southport runs.
Weather great.
I felt pretty good still a little sore. 


*I will be running with someone famous tonight come back tomorrow and see who I ran with. *


----------



## ezerunner

*Wednesday, July 22*
10 miles
I ran a 6 mile tempo on the Tow Path. 2 mile warm up form drills and then 2 mile cool down.I ran with Scott Keeney and Andrew Sullivan. We Avg 5:40 for every mile. On the toe path and the sloppy conditions I will take that Avg for now. 
I felt pretty good Keeney and I both hit the wall the last two miles. 
Weather light rain, 67

Yes Keeney I did think it was the Toe Path. I think the toe gets left out and it deserved a path named after it. Oh well.

*So yes the famous person I ran with was Scott Keeney. (Sorry Sullivan you are not on the famous level yet. lol)*


----------



## ezerunner

*Thursday, July 23*
7.5 miles 
Ran around my house in Southport all roads and all alone.
Felt sore from the tempo yesterday
Weather light rain.


----------



## ezerunner

*Friday, July 24*
7.5 miles 
Ran the loop in the country by Erin's house in OH
Great run, felt pretty good
Weather good, little hot.


----------



## ezerunner

*Saturday, July 25*
8 miles 
Ran in OH
3.5  of the 8 mile run was in the rain which was soooo cold. 
I felt pretty good little sore.


----------



## ezerunner

*Sunday, July 26*
15 miles
Ran in the country near Erin's house in OH
Weather, hot
I felt good for a long run.


----------



## ezerunner

*For the week of July 26 *
66 miles
This was my down week


----------



## ezerunner

*Monday, July 27*
9 miles 
Ran around my house in Southport alone. 
I ran at 9:00 pm cause I worked a long day at work.
Felt pretty good
My left hip was hurting the whole run. 
Weather, hot


----------



## ezerunner

*Tuesday, July 28*
10 miles
Ran in Sellersburg 
Weather 80's 
Body felt good.
Left hip still was bothering me.


Who has helped me out throughout my running career ?


----------



## ezerunner

*Wednesday, July 29*
10 miles at South East Way with Disher
Soft surface
15 x hills
Body felt ok left hip was still hurting me I am going to have to ice it tonight.


*I would have to thank God for giving me this talent to do what I do.
My parents have to thank my parents for all of their help. They remind to do the little things like take my vitamins and to lift weights.
In High School I would have to say Wes Seacat was the person that helped me out the most.*


----------



## ezerunner

*Thursday, July 30*
10 miles 
Weather Humid,
Body felt good
I ran around my foster home on the roads.


----------



## ezerunner

*Friday, July 31*
11.25 miles 
I ran in Utica, IN near my house in Sellersburg IN.
I ran with Neal Masterson who runs for Bellarmine University.
I felt really good my hip didn't hurt until the last two miles.I stretched it pretty well before the run.
Weather Very hot and humid. I ran by the Ohio River which was nice at times.


----------



## ezerunner

*Saturday, August 1*
10 miles 
Ran alone at IUS
Felt pretty good, I was a little sore.
6 x strides.


*What is the Ocho ?*


----------



## ezerunner

*Sunday, August 2*
15 miles
Ran in Deams Lake, on the horse trails. 
Ran with Sarah Pease who runs for IU and is an All American in the Steeplechase. 
Body felt really good. 
Weather GREAT. 


The Ocho is the 8th floor of Jones Hall. It is the floor where a lot of the runners on the team stay. Dave when was the first year for the Ocho?

Dave: fall '05, was the first year for the Ocho.


----------



## ezerunner

*Week ending August 2*
75


----------



## ezerunner

*Monday, August 3*
10 miles
Ran around my house in Sellersburg, IN
Body felt ok left hip started to hurt around mile 5. 
Weather, hot

I did core this afternoon


----------



## ezerunner

*Tuesday, August 4*
11.5 miles
Ran in Seneca Park
Ran with Wes Seacat
Felt good
Weather Great, overcast


----------



## ezerunner

*Wednesday, August 5*
12 miles
Ran alone around my house in Sellersburg
Weather was hot
At points I felt like I was dehydrated.


Core


----------



## ezerunner

*Thursday, August 6*
First run 6 am with the New Albany CC team. They are going to do work this year.
6.5 miles
10 x hill (1 min to get to the top)

Second run 7.5 miles 
Ran around my house in Sellersburg on the roads alone.
Weather hot

Total 14 miles


----------



## ezerunner

*Friday, August 7*
9 miles 
Ran the SC loop
Weather humid
body felt ok, really sore from yeaterday.
9 miles went by really fast.


----------



## ezerunner

*Saturday, August 8*

First run 8 miles 

6 mile cut down run
felt good until the last two miles 
I ran around my Sellersburg home, I ran at 3:00 pm because Tony is coming into town to run a race in Louisville tonight. 
Weather 95

Second run
4 miles
Ran in Louisville with Tony M.
Felt really good
Ran at night so the weather was great.


----------



## ezerunner

*Sunday, August 9*
17 miles
Ran with Tony at Deam Lake
Felt great until mile 14 then I started feeling heavy. 
Weather humid, not to bad early on the last 3 miles it was Hot.


----------



## ezerunner

*Week of August 9*
85


----------



## ezerunner

*Monday, August 10*
9 miles
Ran at 8:30 around my house in Sellersburg on the roads by myself

It rained the whole time I ran which was ok at the beginning but started to get on my nerves. 
I was going to run 11 miles today but it got to the point on my run that my body was really feeling the 17 miles I ran yesterday. So I told myself that I will make up the miles sometime during the week. 

Weather light rain the whole time, kept it cool.

Core


----------



## ezerunner

*Tueasday, August 11*
12 miles
I ran the samtec, Matt May's and green valley loops. 
I felt pretty good today. 
Weather, good


----------



## ezerunner

*Wednesday, August 12*

AM: 9 miles 
SC loop
Weather great
Body felt great

PM: 4 miles
Ran Poindexter loop
Weather lil hot
Body felt tired.(I wonder why) ( I have never ran more than 85 miles in one week this week I am going for 90.)

13 miles

*If I could pick would I run in the cold of the winter or the heat of the summer?*


----------



## ezerunner

*Thursday, August 13*
AM:10 miles
Ran From the old Kroger to My Junior High School.
Legs felt heavy
Weather cool

PM: 4 miles 
Ran in Southern Estates
Weather, hot
I just got new shoes today, so I ran this run in them. i alwasys hate the first run in new shoes.(I got the Adrenaline 8)

*I would pick running in the winter time.*


----------



## ezerunner

*Friday, August 14*
10 miles 
Ran out to the Chicken house.
Last run in Sellersburg.
Body felt good, legs were a little heavy.
Weather, cold, I wore a shirt and shorts.


----------



## ezerunner

Saturday, August 15
18 miles
First run in Terre Hate ( I didn't even run in TH, ha ha) I ran in McCormick's Creek Park
I ran with Keeney, and Sullivan did 14 miles with us.
I felt good until the last 3 miles. 
Weather Great
Most of it was on trails, rolling hills.


----------



## ezerunner

*15 miles total *
AM: 8 miles on Safari Trails with Lepkowski, Schulz, and Sullivan.
PM: 7 miles on Levee Loop with "Ski" and Schulz. After the run we did 6 X 100 m. stride and 6 X 50 m. sprint, then core.


----------



## ezerunner

*Week of August 16*
91


----------



## ezerunner

*Monday August 17*
11 miles 
Today was our first day at team camp in Brown County. We ran the Ogle Lake Trails.


----------



## ezerunner

*Tuesday, August 18*
11 miles
AM: 4 miles on the Strahl Lake trail. 
PM: 7 miles on the mountain bike trails.


----------



## ezerunner

*Wednesday, August 19*
17.5
We ran on the Nebo Trail.


----------



## ezerunner

*Thursday, August 20*
10 miles
ran part on trails and part of it on the roads.
I fell on one of the trails and cut my knee. 
Knee is fine though.


----------



## ezerunner

*Friday, August 21*
11 miles
Ran WT and Levee. 
Weather light rain at the end


----------



## ezerunner

Saturday, August 22
12 miles out-and-back progressive run went out 6 in 40 and came back in 33
Saint Mary's of the woods.
Ran with Ski and Keeney
Felt good, 
Weather great


----------



## ezerunner

*Sunday, August 24*
8 miles 
Ran alone on Heritage Trail.
body felt good 
weather great.


----------



## ezerunner

Miles for August 24
*80 (down week)*


----------



## ezerunner

I just wanted to second everything Keeney said. Thank you to everyone that read our Blogs this summer. I tried to keep them interesting by adding some fun facts about me. 


We had our team camp last week; it was nice to meet all my new teammates. We all have some high goals for this season and I know we have the team to accomplish those goals. I hope to see you all out there supporting us. Go Trees.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ezerunner said:


> I just wanted to second everything Keeney said. Thank you to everyone that read our Blogs this summer. I tried to keep them interesting by adding some fun facts about me.
> 
> 
> We had our team camp last week; it was nice to meet all my new teammates. We all have some high goals for this season and I know we have the team to accomplish those goals. I hope to see you all out there supporting us. Go Trees.



Should be a GREAT year for the Sycamores, I am really forward to watching you all run... Their are a lot of new faces on this team, a ton of young talent! If you get the chance to get out and watch these guys I highly recommend it. If you want to see a team that functions as just that a "team" you should attend a practice or a meet! These guys understand what it takes to win, trust me - they get it!


----------

